# T Shirts- How to advice needed.



## dug dog (Feb 7, 2010)

My hope is that some of you have already done band shirts and could offer some do's and don'ts with regards to where to get them done, what sizes to order, DIY possibilities, etc.

I'm interested in relatively small quantities at this point. Maybe just 25 or so. I know you can do them with iron on thingies that you print on your own printer, but I don't think this method holds up very well.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi, We get are tees through a sports jersey place, but he farms it out. We still get a good price around $10 each.If $10 seems high it depends on the size of the graphics ,How many colours and do you want the front and back done. We get between 25 to 50 at a time, Usually 5 of each size. Dont forget about the females ,They have a different cut Tees for them.If you search the yellow pages for screen printing on t shirts there should be some around you.


----------



## dug dog (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I've followed your advice and done some preliminary ground work with the local sports store guy.


----------

